# Devils Lake Fishing Report 6/13



## Ed's Bait (Jul 26, 2002)

Fishing on Devils Lake continues to be excellent. Anglers are reporting a lot 
of 14"-20" walleyes, nice sized pike, and large white bass being caught. For 
walleyes, anglers are pitching cranks into weedbeds, tree clumps, and rocky 
areas, jigging the bridges in the evenings, and slip bobbering in 3-12ft of 
water in the trees. Some of the better spots have been the bay south of Refuge 
Island and the north shore in Pelican Lake, the Howard Farm area, New Mill Bay, 
Knutson's Bay, Doc Hagens, Penny Bay, and Skadsen's Bay. Anglers are also doing 
good in Lake Irvin, unfortunately access is very limited. Those pitching cranks 
are using #5 shad raps, #7 or #9 countdowns, sassy shads, husky jerks, rattlin 
rouges, and salmos. Pike are being caught in with the walleyes in most areas 
of the lake. White bass are showing up in the north end of Channel A, along 
the north end of Creel Bay, the Grahams Island road, and Penny Bay. Jigs with 
minnows and firetiger or blue cranks have all been working well. Shore 
fisherman are reporting good fishing at the bridges of Hwy 20, Hwy 57, Six Mile 
and the Mauvee Coulee. Also, the north end of Creel Bay, Hwy 20 south of 
Devils Lake, and Hwy 281 & 19 north of Minnewaukan. We welcome all anglers to 
the upcoming Chris Watt Memorial Fishing Tournament and FLW anglers. We wish 
you all the best of
luck!!!


----------

